# Cryptocoryne sp. 'Flamingo' experiences?



## AaronT

I was able to get some of this several months ago and I've only had one successfully convert to submersed form. I still have three others that are sitting there looking like they did the day I planted them from the tissue culture cup. The submersed one seems to have reverted, except the new leaves are still very pink, which is odd. You can see a pink new leaf in the center of the plant. Has anyone had success getting it to grow submersed and stay pink?


----------



## Kubalik

I got a few from you Aron, the two i put in my low tech tank are alive , growing new leaves, but they are staying very small, pretty much the same size as they came.They are pink-light green in color.


----------



## AaronT

Kubalik said:


> I got a few from you Aron, the two i put in my low tech tank are alive , growing new leaves, but they are staying very small, pretty much the same size as they came.They are pink-light green in color.


Yes, that's how my other three are, as though they never transitioned from tissue culture.


----------



## Kubalik

this is how it's looking :


----------



## niko

Don't know if this is true but there is an observation that some tissue culture plants do not grow very well when transferred. HC is one example.


----------



## AaronT

niko said:


> Don't know if this is true but there is an observation that some tissue culture plants do not grow very well when transferred. HC is one example.


I've not had that issue with any others and the one that did convert is not mostly pink as I had hoped. It seems from this response and others on other forums that my experience is not an uncommon one.


----------



## filofilo

Mine has always been very pink and a steady grower right from gel. Never had any problem.


----------



## fjord

filofilo,

Where did you acquire your plant?


----------



## filofilo

Hi fjord,
I bought mine from a local pet store who happened to have a delivery from Dennerle. They come from in vitro colture and have adapted to grow submersed with ought any problem whatsoever.


----------



## MissileBear

The plants I got from you I split between 4 tanks (1 emersed, 3 different submersed). I have new growth on all plants, but it is brown, not pink.

These plants are all growing in high pH water with high KH; going to try throwing one in the shrimp tank (Reconstituted RO) and see if I get any pink coloration.


----------



## AaronT

MissileBear said:


> The plants I got from you I split between 4 tanks (1 emersed, 3 different submersed). I have new growth on all plants, but it is brown, not pink.
> 
> These plants are all growing in high pH water with high KH; going to try throwing one in the shrimp tank (Reconstituted RO) and see if I get any pink coloration.


Pink undersides though right? Mine is mostly brown too, just some pink highlights. Once in a while I'll get a new leaf that is solid pink, but I can't figure what the trigger is.


----------



## king kong

Submerged grown, I have a bronze crypt, a nurii and a flamingo that have two things in common. They are crypts and they all look identical. Slightly bullated, healthy, green brown olive color, and squatty. Spell check does not have the word bullate in it's file.


----------



## king kong

IMO, the meristem growth area is reverting back to original form. I have variegated plants that will switch to green. Once the change is made in these leaves, there is no going back.


----------



## AaronT

I agree it's entirely possible the mutation is not stable. I know folks with 'Florida Sunset' that is awesomely marbled and others that are not so much.

Snapped a nice pic of one I pulled to ship out this weekend. That's about as much pink as I get from mine.


----------



## king kong

flamingo, nurii A, nurii B


----------



## Johnson18

Does anyone have experience transitioning these plants from submersed to emersed once the plant has already been successfully converted to a conventional substrate?


----------



## AaronT

king kong said:


> flamingo, nurii A, nurii B


Only the middle one looks like nurii to me. The other two look like the way my 'Flamingo' grows. Can't say for sure without a spathe.


----------



## king kong

You are going to have to trust me on this one. I got 2 nurii from 2 sources that turned out in my tank to look like pic (B). That is a pic of nurii I got from Crazy. It looked totally different when I first got it.


----------



## Yo-han

Mine is still very pink:


----------



## Yo-han

This is all the growth I got since my last post. Still no green leaves, still going strong!


----------



## serenityfate1

But the veins on your leaves are turning slighty green, but hopefully yours wont revert fully and will stay pink forever!


----------



## denske

Anybody else grow this emersed?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

denske said:


> Anybody else grow this emersed?


I'm growing it both emersed and submersed conditions; in submersed conditions it's under med light, co2, MTS substrate and E.I dosing and it basically grows like a weed, not at all difficult however to turn it pink I've only had success with that in high light.

In emersed conditions it grows slower than the submersed conditions I have it in however it is still growing/spreading. Not a very challenging plant IMO


----------



## denske

Heres mine emersed










It was submerged for awhile, but was getting too much algae on it at the time, so i pulled it hoping to save it. Everything you see is new emersed growth.


----------



## Yo-han

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I'm growing it both emersed and submersed conditions; in submersed conditions it's under med light, co2, MTS substrate and E.I dosing and it basically grows like a weed, not at all difficult however to turn it pink I've only had success with that in high light.
> 
> In emersed conditions it grows slower than the submersed conditions I have it in however it is still growing/spreading. Not a very challenging plant IMO


Mine grows extremely slow, and is quite pink considering the fact that I've 15 umol PAR at the place the crypto stands. Perhaps it will grow faster once I turn up the amount of light again, but it's doing quite good. Still waiting for a second bud so I can transfer it to my paludarium.


----------



## hoodie75

Hello everyone, I dont post here often, but love this forum, from my experience with Cryptocoryne flamingo in the last 3 years, I stocked up on as much as i could, as all i want is a sea of pink, but with a few of the plants around 4 plants were reverted plants in in tissue culture, and grew very fast compared to the pinks, still very nice plants, I have seen 2 pics here the first pic on page 1, shown by Aaron T & King Kong on page page 2 reverted, to which I beleive are are not going to get pink how they shoud
Kind Regards


----------



## Stan510

Well on YouTube Corvis posted his pink Crypts and they are very pink. I looked online and small plants are going for $36. Well,not bad if they are pink and stay pink. Crypts in general live forever.


----------

